# Flat screen TV's in motorhomes



## motorhomedrone (May 12, 2005)

Just got my 1st motorhome this week & would like any advice on the installation and power requirements of a flat screen TV.

Are plasma better than LCD & which uses the least power ?

Would anyone reccomend a particular brand ?

All comments welcome


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

I thought plasma had life issues. I suggest go for a Sharp LCD. Mine is a 15" Aquos.

Dave


----------



## Leapy (May 15, 2005)

Welcome to the site motorhomedrone-I bought a beko 15inch flat screen because it was cheap-£199 -does tend to use more power than the old 10inch-had to buy and fit 2nd battery!



Leapy


----------



## 91929 (May 1, 2005)

Got a 14 in LCD from currys or was it Comet (got one for the house as well)

No problems. We run our when we are on mains so not bothered about the consumption

They come with multi channel tuning now - some are built to go to the States

We have replaced the large tube thingy with other more usefull and lighter items

Make doesnt matter so much. They all use the same components inside 
They are solid state now with mass produced circuits


----------



## 94891 (May 1, 2005)

Hi motorhomedrone & others,
I am a recent new member also. I found a very good lead in the link below re LCD TV's -

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/postt5295.html

hope it helps

Super


----------



## Brambles (May 12, 2005)

if buying an LCD TV check the viewing angles as some are not so good and depends where you are mounting it. I want to place mine above the seats and look up at it and have not found a cheap one yet I would not need to buy an adjustable bracket for. You pay for what you get and the more expensive ones have bigger viewing angles, brighness and contrast along with better resolution and latency time. (time for image to change which is important if there is fast movement in the picture)
Jon.


----------



## Motorhomersimpson (May 9, 2005)

A major consideration when buying these LCD'S is, as Brambles mentioned, the viewing angle.

The Sharp Aquos 15" LCD Colour Television LC15S1E I bought has a Wide Viewing Angle H:170°V:170°, supposedly the best, I did not bother to check this though.

Having used the Sharp in varying light conditions I can also confirm that the picture remains excellent, unlike I believe some other LCD'S that can be affected by sunlight.

I wish I wasn't in such a hurry now to buy my Sharp though; I paid £289.00, now they are only £245.95 from the same place 8O .

http://www.rgbdirect.co.uk/

The link that Super (John) put up, you can see what I have done there, I found looking up at the tv uncomfortable, this set up has worked well having recently completed 1,800 miles travelling, using the lcd on route and in many different locations.

MHS...Rob


----------



## 88724 (May 9, 2005)

Hi

LCD TV's are good make and model do count though, I have seen some of the Cheaper makes and they sound tinney and you get a slow motion blur as the screen cant keep up with the action, also as mentioned the veiwing angles are better on some of the slightly dearer models.

Power, I have run a TV and DVD for several days via a small invertor, with one fully charged 110 ah Battery (ie a battery that WAS not charged via a split charge relay or onboard Zig type unit)

Several days hmmm, lets say the TV & DVD used an average 3.5 Amps with a fully charged battery, but only drained to the sensile maximum which is 50% you have 55 ah divided by 3.5 Amps which gives about 16 Hours veiwing. If you charge via Split charge you have about 17 Ah to use so about 5 hours veiwing.

When working out usage you have a problem with TV's because the Quoted Figure is with Volume Contrast Colour and Brightness all set to MAX In reality they use less. If you are doing calculations for an invertor buy a debice from maplins for about £12 this plugs into the socket and then the device you want to check plugs into it, there is a little LCD screen that gives readouts about power consumed Voltage Ampage Watts etc etc (even Power Factor !)

I have a 17 " LCD TV and I am still trying to figure out the best way to mount it these lovely arm Jobbies are easy to move around BUT when traveling the TV would swing everywhere. I am considering fabricating a solid brkt for side of wardrobe, from this position it is veiwable from diner, Lounge and rear permenant double bed.

If you use any other type think about what happens when traveling and strap up (or whatever) accordingly

George


----------



## motorhomedrone (May 12, 2005)

Thanks for all of your suggestions & help

Regards

Motorhomedrone


----------

